

Open webOS 1.0 Edition - mikecane
http://blog.openwebosproject.org/post/32462950628/open-webos-1-0-edition

======
Zenst
This is fantastic news, also be interesting how this improves the mozila html5
phone OS in the works. Clearly going to be some synergy opertunities and as
both will be open source then possibly some interesting opertunities upon many
levels.

Fair play to HP for keeping there word, any company can dump a OS onto the
market in a way that makes it hard to build, this shows to all it is now out
there and freely open to be played with.

------
co_pl_te
The GitHub repository is at <https://github.com/openwebos/> for anyone who is
interested.

